
Is 23,148,855,308,184,500 a magic number, or sheer chance? - kirubakaran
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1133581/is-23-148-855-308-184-500-a-magic-number-or-sheer-chance
======
aneesh
Props to the guy that figured it out on StackOverflow! I still wonder about
how that transaction got through without triggering a fraud alert.

~~~
dangoldin
The bug may have occurred after the payment was accepted if it's a multi stage
process.

It's also possible that they first submit a request to check if $X is
available, get the confirmation that it's okay, and the submit the actual
request for $X. In that case the bug may have been in the way the 2nd request
is handled.

I'm not sure why more people wouldn't be affected by this though.

------
teeja
The biggest bug is the fact that the program itself didn't look this result
over and scream FIX ME!

